# How long between moves after a cut out?



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

We moved into our house 6 weeks ago and, in amongst all the other things needing doing, there is a swarm catcher with a two year old hive living inside it. Well, kind of inside, there are HEAPS of bees that don't fit so hang out in masses right under it.

I have a hive body to put them into and have looked at u tube vids of cutting the comb and putting them into frames and I think I am up to that but, once put into the hive, how long do they need to settle in before being moved?

Its right over the trampoline and the kids REALLY want to use it!!!

The spot picked out for the bee hive is on the other side of the yard so, how long between moves and how many feet can I move it at a time?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

When I take bees out of a house or shed I move them that day when I am finished. 
People will tell you that you have to move them a little every day or over 2 miles in one day. I move them from the front yard to the back yard all at once. Just place grass or a tree branch in the hive entrance so they know things have changed and reorentiant. 

 Al


----------



## northergardener (Dec 12, 2007)

We caught a swarm in a bush in our yard earlier this summer. We put a hive body under the swarm, knocked the swarm down into the hive body, and had intended to move it to its final location about 50 yards away later that day. Something came up and it was 5 days before we could move the bees. When we did move the bees, we moved them in one jump to their new location during the night, and for weeks there were bees in the old location acting "lost". And not just a couple of bees, 300-500 bees hung around the old location. 
We'll never do that again!


----------

